# Still looking for crochet long or short wedding dress patterns



## puckfouse

I'm thinking of doing a long time project of crocheting a dress for my daughters and was just wondering if anyone knew of any good patterns!


----------



## tintin63

Ravelry have a selection but not all crocheted.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=2&view=captioned_thumbs&query=wedding%20dress&fit=adult%2Bfemale&sort=best

also this ???

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4042&lang=us


----------



## MargoN

Here is another one. Knit and crochet

http://freeweddingprojects.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/wedding-dress-pattern-to-knit-crochet.html


----------



## Augustgran

this one is pretty
http://www.etsy.com/listing/75602411/enchanting-wedding-dress-crochet-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_10&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=crochet+wedding+dress+pattern&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=crochet+wedding+dress+pattern&ga_view_type=gallery

LOOK at this one!! I couldn't find the pattern anywhere.I would love to buy it and put it away for my Granddaughter to wear someday.This is a pattern worth big bucks to me.If anyone finds where to purchase it please let me know!!


----------



## puckfouse

Thanks so much! puckfouse


----------



## puckfouse

Thanks Much , Margo-- puckfouse


----------



## MargoN

What about this one. Lovely

http://www.etsy.com/listing/96770125/crocheted-wedding-dress-pattern-pdf?ga_search_query=wedding

or this one

http://outstandingcrochet.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Patterns


----------



## puckfouse

This is exactly what would like it to be be like- long or short, kind of like an Irish crochet.... Thanks for the picture! puckfouse


----------



## puckfouse

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks puckfouse


----------



## afoster

grandmasheryl said:


> this one is pretty
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/75602411/enchanting-wedding-dress-crochet-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_10&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=crochet+wedding+dress+pattern&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=crochet+wedding+dress+pattern&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> LOOK at this one!! I couldn't find the pattern anywhere.I would love to buy it and put it away for my Granddaughter to wear someday.This is a pattern worth big bucks to me.If anyone finds where to purchase it please let me know!!


It's beautiful but I bet it weighs a ton. Someone sent the picture to me in an email. Would take me a lifetime to make it too.


----------



## puckfouse

But, boy would it be an heirloom worth making!!!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin

http://ortsov.com/crochet-wedding-dresses/
and a few more on the link below
http://horeacce.com/?p=2002


----------



## Dusti

Talk about a ton!



afoster said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one is pretty
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/75602411/enchanting-wedding-dress-crochet-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_10&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=crochet+wedding+dress+pattern&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=crochet+wedding+dress+pattern&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> LOOK at this one!! I couldn't find the pattern anywhere.I would love to buy it and put it away for my Granddaughter to wear someday.This is a pattern worth big bucks to me.If anyone finds where to purchase it please let me know!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful but I bet it weighs a ton. Someone sent the picture to me in an email. Would take me a lifetime to make it too.
Click to expand...


----------



## MissPennie

Wow, that could be the bride's dress and lifetime yarn stash all in one!


----------



## puckfouse

:-D


----------



## denisejh

puckfouse-Google/Yahoo search crocheted wedding dress patterns and you'll get a nice list of sites to go to. Denise


----------



## puckfouse

Thank you- I hadn't thought of that. I think sometimes I'm still just learning to type! puck


----------



## drShe

Vogue Knitting Spring/Summer 2008 has a stunning wedding dress and shrug (pages 78-81) that might covert to crochet. The shrug certainly looks like it would . There's also a top and skirt that may give you an idea of what to do. The article is THE WHITE WAY.


----------



## puckfouse

Thanks!


----------



## Barons daughter

fairywinklesdesigns.****************
my personal email is [email protected]
Is this the info for that gorgeos pttern which is at the bottom of its pic?


----------



## CraftyKate

I have a work basket magazine from July 1981 with a beatiful wedding dress crochet pattern in it. Don't really understand copyright laws. Please email me privately
craftykate


----------



## ernai

puckfouse said:


> I'm thinking of doing a long time project of crocheting a dress for my daughters and was just wondering if anyone knew of any good patterns!


This one was an answer to someone else's query for mother-of-the-bride. However, in white or pastels, same colour lining or accent. Add shrug/bolero; jacket - short or long sleeves depending on season, short waisted, long slim-fitting, or waisted with ruffled peplum (frill). Jacket could be edge to edge, curved (minus frill).

You could add a panel from waist down in the back or from side to side (back), slightly gathered, same stitch as skirt. Can be removeable or not.

So many possibilities from basic pattern.

Also have 3 spring/summer crochet hats.

PM me your email address if you want any of these.

Cheers
Irene


----------



## puckfouse

Thank you so much- it is beautiful! puckfouse


----------



## jwhite2446

(crochet long wedding dress patterns)


To whom it may concern:


I'm looking for the dress that I have attached below. Please direct me if you will to the site where I can purchase this dress. Is it possible for me to see the front of it as well and the sides too?



Thanks



Julia White
[email protected]


----------



## ernai

jwhite2446 said:


> (crochet long wedding dress patterns)
> 
> To whom it may concern:
> 
> I'm looking for the dress that I have attached below. Please direct me if you will to the site where I can purchase this dress. Is it possible for me to see the front of it as well and the sides too?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Julia White
> 
> Please do not put your email address on view. People can always contact you direct via a PM.
> 
> I searched for this dress. I got link to Wedding Inspirations Magazine and in it was the text "Spring 2012 magazine (on sale now), featuring a wedding gown with beautiful crochet detailing by Vesselina Pentcheva".
> 
> I went onto her site and the dress does not appear but perhaps you can contact her via the following means and find out more and put us all out of our misery. What a gorgeous dress.
> 
> PHYSICAL ADDRESS :
> 39 10th Ave, Parktown North, Johannesburg
> TELEPHONE :
> (011) 442 7501
> 
> VESSELINA PENTCHEVA
> MOBILE :
> 082 377 4365
> 
> EMAIL :
> [email protected]
> 
> Good luck
> ernai


----------



## radost

Hello, 

Could you please also help me to find the pattern for this dress? 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ernai

Please see my post above yours


----------



## littleblackbow

ladies hope i put you out of your misery as i have been searching for the dress for hours designer is ja'ton hes from Australia hope it helps im already trying to figure out design so i can make something similar to it  search up ja'ton couture you should find more images of dress good luck to you all


----------



## jahlife

I to am looking for this pattern. Help


----------



## ernai

jahlife said:


> I to am looking for this pattern. Help


Just to put you out of your misery (or put you in it) I got this info from the site

http://www.josephineeve.com/blog/item/54-style-profile-j-aton-couture

"..... The dresses are cut out of the best fabrics and handcrafted with beads, pearls, crystals, diamonds and lace. Most gowns take up to six months to create. ......."

It shows the picture of this dress so it is lace fabric not crocheted.

Regards
Irene (ernai)


----------



## fabpammy

Hi there

Do you know where i can get pattern for the long backless crochet white wedding dress. The model as posing on the balcony.

Thank you
Pamela


----------



## fabpammy

Hi there

Do you know where i can get pattern for the long backless crochet white wedding dress. The model as posing on the balcony.

Thank you
Pamela


----------

